# Gaggia Cubika with another portafilter?



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

long time no post, been away from here for a while, things happened then i kind of forgot to come back on, but on to the point of the post. a few days ago my carezza died, im pretty certain the heating element is dead in the boiler, so desperate for something reasonable to make a brew with and being jobless and painfully short on cash i managed to pick up a gaggia cubika in very nice condition locally for £30.

now i knew well that it wasnt going to be up to the quality of the carezza (although give it its due, it does look nicer) but its good enough to get me by until im gainfully employed again and can afford a classic. but again on to the point, the most noticeable difference in quality is the portafilter, it seems to be made of wafer thin steel or something and weighs next to nothing however it is the exact same size as the nice solid brass one from the carezza so after all that my question is simply this:

can i use the portafilter from my carezza with the cubika or will the extra weight cause problems?

i know it probably should be fine but i thought id check first to be on the safe side, the last thing i want is for it to break on me and be left back on the stovetop brewer again


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you use the carrezza handle you will break your brewhead. the cubika handle is aluminium, the carrezza is brass. dont do it

mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree with Mark. In addition, the lugs/wings (whatever you wish to call the bits that stick out on the portafilter) may be at a different angle or a different size. Putting the 2 together and wrenching them into place is likely to damage the grouphead.

As long as you flush before dosing and tamping then insert the Gaggia Cubika portafilter and hit the brew button immediately you'll be okay.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks guys, hopefully i wont have to have it for too long, but for now its getting me by, and in truth it doesnt make a terrible espresso at all and as i said originally it does look a whole lot nicer than the carezza, its a shame really that they didnt go the extra mile and put in a bit more on the materials, had these things had the same boiler, brewhead and portafilter as the carezza/classic it would be a nice entry level machine.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you need replacement handle/ want upgrade. mail me [email protected] will try to help

mark


----------

